# Canned pumpkin substitute?



## dog_lover89 (Jul 11, 2010)

My newest dog Prescott has had a bit a loose stool recently. In the past when my older dog Sasha had the runs, I'd give her a little bit of pumpkin and her stools would immediately improve. I can't seem to find pumpkin at any store. I've been researching online and there seems to have been a pumpkin shortage lately? I'm not sure how accurate that is.

Anyways, I was wondering if there was an alternative that I could use that would help to firm up his stool? The pumpkin worked wonders, but it seems right now it isn't really an option. I'm not sure where else to look for it.

Any opinions or comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

just feed boiled rice and chicken for a few days. Nothing else.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Baked sweet potatoes or squash is a good substitute  Just bake it without any seasoning and mash it up. I hope that your doggy is feeling better soon!


----------



## pandakins (Dec 9, 2009)

Would a baked sweet potato/squash help with constipation too by chance?


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

As far as I know fibre (pumpkin/sweet potato/squash) helps with both


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

You can buy frozen squash if you don't want to cook and mash it yourself.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I would say that as long as it is frozen without any salt or seasoning it should be fine.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Yup! Sweet potato works really well, plus, it tastes better than pumpkin! I just get the canned kind--it does have some added sugar, but doesn't taste too different from fresh sweet potato.


----------



## dog_lover89 (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------

